# Upgraded To Another Outback



## crg (Oct 24, 2013)

We recently up graded from our 29BHS to a 2011 295 RE and we love it. We loved our 29bhs it was a great starter camper in great condition, however we realized that we wanted more room to relax when the weather wasn't so great outside. The 295 meets those needs with two full slides in the rear plenty of room to feel comfortable and gives you plenty of windows to still enjoy the great outdoors. I was worried about the larger camper and pulling it with my halfton trucks but both do fine even in the mountains, just don't expect to get up the mountain real quickly. Overall my first outback exceeded my expectations so I'm hoping my second does the same.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the upgrade...









Which F-150 do you have that can tow that Outback? From what I see, the Outback is 7,000lbs out of the factory....add water, battery, propane and just camping stuff, and I'd think you're closer to 8,500lbs.


----------

